# Why am I not welcome in this "public" forum?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

_This posts borders on me speaking WAY out of turn. I am not a moderator of this forum and in no way responsible for its rules or content. This is just my observation and may well be deleted by the mods as counterproductive. If so, then that is for the best. They know better than I what is best for our community. This also may not be the best location for this information but I tried to pick a high traffic spot. That said....._

If you have received a wrist slap and feel unwanted or unappreciated in our group, then this post might explain why. I do not really care if non-Plumbing Professionals truly understand. Just consider this a bit of friendly advice. The forum rules state clearly that posting to this forum is reserved for Plumbing Professionals Only, those actively involved in the grandest of all licensed trades, Plumbing.

We are a funny lot here at the Zone. We want all the advances and relevant help possible but in general we do not allow professionals from other industries that are non-Plumbing Professionals, to be active posters. And this is certainly not a place to get self help for your DIY project. There are appropriate places for both and this is not one of them. Here is why...

*First and foremost*, we do not cater to DIY'ers or plumbing services provided illegally. If you do not possess the knowledge, skill, experience, AND PROPER LEGAL CREDENTIALS for performing plumbing services, then you are endangering yourself and others. These folks while on occasion may have the best of intentions, do not possess the knowledge or skill to properly protect the public's health regarding potable water and sanitary drainage. Whole nations have been devastated by improper handling of their water supply. Professional Plumbers take that responsibility VERY serious.

For example, the business of offering plumbing services is not like selling furniture. People do not die when the guy delivering your chair is inexperienced and unqualified for his job.

*Second*, a plumbing license requires effort to acquire. Depending on the laws of your state or provence, that effort could mean paying fees and jumping through some bureaucratic hoops. In other areas, you would have to amass a certain amount of field experience under the direct supervision of a licensed Plumber, take a test to prove your knowledge, and of course pay some fees. And then there are places like New York where earning the title of Licensed Master Plumber is worse than running for President of the United States.

All of that blood, sweat, and tears goes into our pride of the accomplishment. When we say Plumbing Professionals Only, we mean it. If you think you can waltz into our group just because you think you are smarter on a given topic than we are or Heaven forbid you think you are going to get some free advice on how to avoid hiring a Plumber, well...consider yourself warned. 

*Third*, I will not disagree that if you are solely focused in your trade like we are on plumbing, that you are likely to be much better at your craft than we are. You will also get no argument from me on your "possible" intrinsic value to the members of the Zone that may be in need of your services. 

It does not matter how much honey you bring into the hive, if you are not a hornet, you had best stay home. There are countless places and methods to gain new clients for your non-plumbng business. This is not that place. Many Zone members are business operators and as such we are constantly barraged by widget salespeople. This is our hang out with fellow tradesmen. We do not want your sales pitch and free advice. How would you like to have a sales pitch forced on you while having a conversation with your friends in your free time?

If you want my business, then you will have to get through my gate keeper first. She can be reached at (405) 691-5757. Good luck. If you cannot figure the rest out from there, then you do not deserve my business.

*Fourth*, many Plumbing Professionals will get a brow beating for ignoring the "unwritten" rule and request for posting an introduction before making other posts. What exactly do you think a non-Plumbing Professional is going to get? The red carpet? I think not.

And that is why you are not welcome in our public (yet somewhat exclusive) forum.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

John, your borders of thin lines are very narrow IMO. Let 'er rip. Your opinions all have merit.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I didnt mind the SEO guy, he had alot of good info I didnt know.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I didnt mind the SEO guy, he had alot of good info I didnt know.


While that may be true, it also opens Pandora's box. 

It would have been better if he had at least started with an intro. Ignoring the sign over the door is a bit rude in my opinion.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I think this post needs to pop up if you stumble on this forum not signed in. At least stickied. Nice post biz


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Well said John


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow!!! You nailed it again!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lmp said:


> Wow!!! You nailed it again!!!


He always does.... :thumbup:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

that was beautiful...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Biz....Thread deserved to be stuck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done, John!

Only in legends have I ever heard of telling someone to go to h3ll and they actually look forward to the trip. Right to the point, unapologetic yet nonconfrontational.

Very effective way to explain that "this is why"


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Well done, John!
> 
> Only in legends have I ever heard of telling someone to go to h3ll and they actually look forward to the trip. Right to the point, unapologetic yet nonconfrontational.
> 
> Very effective way to explain that "this is why"


Mr. Biz has a way with words, no doubt about it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Miguel said:


> Well done, John!
> 
> Only in legends have I ever heard of *telling someone to go to h3ll and they* *actually look forward to the trip*. Right to the point, unapologetic yet nonconfrontational.
> 
> Very effective way to explain that "this is why"


 





That's funny. Yes Mr. Biz is an asset around here.....:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm starting to think Mr.Biz missed his real calling. 

As much as I like your post and the fact that it is a sticky, wanna bet some of the fools still won't get it?  Which is kinda good actually. When the PZ natives get restless and bored, they will have the unsuspecting newbies to torment.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> I'm starting to think Mr.Biz missed his real calling.
> 
> As much as I like your post and the fact that it is a sticky, wanna bet some of the fools still won't get it?  Which is kinda good actually. When the PZ natives get restless and bored, they will have the unsuspecting newbies to torment.


Nail meet head.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

You knocked it right out of the Septic Tank and out of the park.


----------



## crowejr77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, very well said.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we give the banner a blinking strobe effect? It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## fresnoplummr (Feb 25, 2011)

Great post. I see now why the made you a moderator...... Good Job!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

He was nominated for moderator because no one else was stupid enough to say yes.. 

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

That is the most Thanks I have ever seen lol


----------



## plumbingcali (Mar 23, 2012)

I am so glad I saw this. i was afraid of being active on here because of spam that i had received from other Contracting forums. Great post. Love the Bee Hive Analogy.


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

I truly wish there was this kind of trade pride here in QLD. We are being over run by bum crack plumbers and even as professionals we are all being tared with the same brush.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think I'm making the cut. It feel like I'm tip toeing through a mine field when I'm here! I like the high standard. Would be nice to have a beer with some of you guys.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I think I'm making the cut. It feel like I'm tip toeing through a mine field when I'm here! I like the high standard. Would be nice to have a beer with some of you guys.


All it took was this post...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/old-newbee-38025/#post583697

Drop that tip-toeing through a minefield feeling...

Mutual Assured Destruction and someone blinking seems to work... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I think I'm making the cut. It feel like I'm tip toeing through a mine field when I'm here! I like the high standard. Would be nice to have a beer with some of you guys.


When you get off that milk diet, maybe we can share some BizBrew.

Beer is such a waste of a perfectly good glass.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> When you get off that milk diet, maybe we can share some BizBrew.
> 
> Beer is such a waste of a perfectly good glass.
> 
> View attachment 49418


Maybe we should have a whiskey vs beer survey. (whiskey for me but when I drink beer I don't dirty a glass)


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Sheer privileged, appreciated and a critical part of the health of the nation is what I feel for being part of this membership.
Also, the knowledge of others that is shared may be of importance to I know for sure myself, and others as well.
There is a bond between plumbers, that only plumbers will feel !


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Only a plumber knows the feeling...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't spam in the middle of our clubhouse!


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Well said...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jobrendanr said:


> Wow, that was a really inspirational speech assessing the passion of plumbing. i could not agree more. I am passionate about my craft and it is a true skill that is underrated for the most part. A doctor is called in when there is a medical emergency because that person possess the skills that others do not in order to save the person. Plumbing is the same thing. This is a CRAFT that is similar to being a doctor. If the plumbing goes out, you do not call in a surgeon, you call in a plumber (obviously), the reason for this is simply a doctor has no clue how to fix a complicated plumbing problem. I get compliments and complaints emailed to my business [removed] all the time. It is a never ending battle. I am a professional and I am excellent at what I do, let my work speak for itself.


your a perfect example of another jackalope that refuses to follow the rules............wheres your intro????


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

He read the website article, so he's too busy whoring out sites by dropping links to his to have time for an intro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

Well Said !!!


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree that this should remain a professional forum. But how do the hacks, handy Andy's and homeowners continue to get their posts on here? Is there not a vetting process for members?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gap1927 said:


> I agree that this should remain a professional forum. But how do the hacks, handy Andy's and homeowners continue to get their posts on here? Is there not a vetting process for members?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


 i will tell you why...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ thats why...this site makes money by volume of users, if you look at home page at any given time to see who is online, it shows hundreds of guest users..then you have the hacks that say " fuk it im gona post" against forum rules, so we break their balls for that..then you give them answers and contribute to the problem...
so the owners of the site want volume and dont care who it is, so as a professional member it is like a self policing to weed out the hacks and send them on their way..not feed them so they and more come back and we get flooded with BS...
i will add that you as a member of 5 years with so little amount of posts are not a contributing member here...be more active and join in more and you will answer your own question of why and how this site works...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn I was preparing a new thread, so here is my beginning of the thread.


* Do not feed the DIY's*

I understand some would like to help out the DIY but in doing so you are depriving the legit plumbers and contractors from work.

By replying to them and helping them out is asking them to post again which by the way they are not allowed to join and post. It's like when you see a sign "Do not feed the birds", it may be tempting but it's not good practice.

Not to long ago we had handy hacks posing as plumbers. Man did they get free "how to's" until I was able to convince the forum members they weren't true plumbers! We have to be careful to whom we respond to and also what we say. On a daily basis over 700 DIY's, Hackers and Dollar Store Handy Mans read posts to find out how to plumbing. That kills our fragile trade.

Like SRDH says the site makes money from the onlookers with the ads. If it were a totally private forum it wouldn't be profitable and it wouldn't make sense to have one.

Do not feed the DIY, tell them to hire a licensed plumbing company.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

tango, you missed 1 important point..there are hundreds of DIY sights they can go for free info, and any plumber that wants to give free info can join those sights and leave here..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> tango, you missed 1 important point..there are hundreds of DIY sights they can go for free info, and any plumber that wants to give free info can join those sights and leave here..


That's absolutely true, I recently went to a few the other day, it's incredible the amount of poor advice they get from other duct tape diy's and it's also deplorable from the true plumbers who give out tutorials when the rest of us have to pay dearly just to go to work.

Did you know in my area Plumbing and Electricity are the only 2 highly specialized trades that have an association? We have a pipe mechanics association who's mandated by the government. All the other trades including GC's are mixed together in another pool. We all need a license, but plumbers and electricians have to pay membership which is more than double the license to be allowed to operate.


----------



## antdude (6 mo ago)

Hello.

I just found out this is for professional plumbers. What are good forums to ask about plumbing issues (e.g., finding underground irrigation system water leaks in a huge rural hill area, but can't be found by many people) for home owners? Is there a list somewhere?

Thank you for reading and hopefully answering soon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

antdude said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just found out this is for professional plumbers. What are good forums to ask about plumbing issues (e.g., finding underground irrigation system water leaks in a huge rural hill area, but can't be found by many people) for home owners? Is there a list somewhere?
> 
> Thank you for reading and hopefully answering soon.











DIY Home Improvement Forum


A forum community dedicated to Do it yourself-ers and home improvement enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about tools, projects, builds, styles, scales, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more! Helping You to Do It Yourself!




www.diychatroom.com





I won’t ban you for a few days because of your honesty, let you get more suggestions.


----------



## antdude (6 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> DIY Home Improvement Forum
> 
> 
> A forum community dedicated to Do it yourself-ers and home improvement enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about tools, projects, builds, styles, scales, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more! Helping You to Do It Yourself!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## LimitlessGlenn (6 mo ago)

I just created my account and this is my very first thread. I guess I'll just make a u-turn. All the best!


----------



## antdude (6 mo ago)

LimitlessGlenn said:


> I just created my account and this is my very first thread. I guess I'll just make a u-turn. All the best!


Ha, almost like me. As a suggestion, there should be BIG text warnings during account registration, e-mail, and post to say this forum is only for professionals.


----------

